# Please Help Me Go to Japan



## ThomasK

Hello!

At the risk of being called a moron, being pointed to a different forum and having one or several people scream something along the lines of "you can't!" I'd like to ask the people here to help me find a way to live in Japan for the next few years. 

This info might help you:

*Who am I?*

White American man, 26 years old. Love 3D printing and other aspects of digital fabrication.

*Current Situation*

Living and teaching English and Science in China and Thailand since 2012
Earning 10,000CNY (1,500USD) per month
A few thousand USD in my bank account
No university diploma

*Short Term Goal*

Live in Japan for a few years

*Possible Solutions*

Go to University in Japan
ALT program

*Problems*

University costs money that I don’t have
ALT program requires a diploma

Anyone have a solution to this dilemma?

Thanks for any help/information/links you're willing to provide.

-Tom


----------



## BBCWatcher

You could try applying for one of the Japanese government's ("MEXT's") undergraduate degree scholarships. See here for example. Unfortunately you're already outside the "preferred" age range to be considered, and you just missed the most recent selection cycle, but you can try in 2016. The application deadline will likely be sometime in July, 2016, for university enrollment beginning in April, 2017.

If you are lucky enough to be selected it's a completely free ride. The Japanese government pays for your tuition, and you also receive a modest monthly stipend for (modest) living expenses. (That stipend is U.S. taxable for U.S. citizens but not necessarily taxed. Since it's rather modest it probably won't attract U.S. tax.) It's a 5 year program (or longer for certain degrees) with the first year spent in intensive Japanese language study since you'll be pursuing your degree in Japanese language classes. It's a challenge but a rewarding one.


----------

